

Ask HN: How Much Would You Pay for Google to be Ad Free? - kentf

All Google services.  One flat fee, with the ability to turn off ALL Ads if you want to
======
nl
$0, maybe less.

Google ads provide enough value for me on some searches that I would actively
seek them out.

I think I am extravagating to say I would actually pay for the ads, but I'd
choose them over a free service without ads.

------
kjhughes
$0, but it's not likely to happen anyway...

Selling an ad-free version of their services would undermine the value of the
audience presented to their advertisers.

It would also be tantamount to admitting that their ads are annoying, if even
in a minor way, and this would contradict their efforts to deliver relevant
ads unobtrusively.

------
atomical
$0. Ads don't bother me.

~~~
kentf
As long as they are relevant I agree.

~~~
atomical
Since I'm not reading them they can be ads for garden hoses for all I care.

------
brianjolney
I actually prefer the ads in certain instances. If a company is willing to pay
per click, they probably have an offer that is compelling to me.

------
madmax108
$0 (=Rs.0 ... I'm from India). I use FFx+ Adblock all the time, and
Ctrl+Shift+P (Private Mode) when I need the added protection of invisibility
(as well as Torbutton to use Tor for a 3rd layer of safety.)

Google, by it's past record, is a company I can trust (ofcourse only to a
certain extent) with my data.

Facebook on the other hand...

EDIT:

Related: Would Twitter be better if your paid for it? :
[http://gigaom.com/2012/07/22/free-vs-paid-would-twitter-
be-b...](http://gigaom.com/2012/07/22/free-vs-paid-would-twitter-be-better-if-
you-paid-for-it/)

------
neuroPrometheus
A site <http://www.reputation.com> [1] apparently says you're worth up to
$5000 per year. If it's true, people underestimate the value of their
information greatly.

[1] [http://blogs.smartmoney.com/advice/2012/01/25/who-would-
pay-...](http://blogs.smartmoney.com/advice/2012/01/25/who-would-pay-5000-to-
use-google-you/?link=SM_hp_ls4e)

------
digitalengineer
Shouldn't the REAL question be: How much are you willing to pay in order to be
deleted from all of Google's databases (and start with a clean slate)? (Your
personal search-history, what sites you visited, your e-mail, contents of your
Google docs, your personal wifi and passwords that were scanned by the Google
maps cars, your entire profile...) How much would that be worth?

------
zethraeus
All ads and all tracking on the net? I'd do between $100 and $200 per year for
sure.

The more hypothetical, but interesting question: if you _had_ to pay for it to
use it, how much would you spend? Assuming no free bing substitute, I'd gladly
shell out $1000/year.

------
holyjaw
Doesn't matter; you can't pay enough. If Google went ad-free, it would be out
of business within months. The Internet would regress by a number of years.
This collateral damage is, quite frankly, beyond out combined bankrolls.

------
binarydreams
$0, google ads do not bother me really (whether relevant or irrelevant).

------
4qbomb
What if it was based on how much you used it? If you only use gmail it would
be $x but if you used gmail + docs it would be $x + $y?

Or maybe $x per 1000 searches.... I dunno

~~~
4qbomb
Kind of like a Heroku or PHPFog model....

------
ahxxm
Chrome with:Do Not Track Plus + AdBlock Plus

------
velodrome
$0. I think the real question is how much money to keep your information
anonymous.

------
ciferkey
Personally I have no incentive to pay since ABP removes them already...

------
herval
I'm perfectly fine with the ads... So zero dollars for me too

------
stfu
per month, per year, per lifetime? Depends on how the data is stored. If
privacy mechanisms are high and a client sided encryption option available
maybe $10/m.

~~~
kentf
I think per year would be their style.

------
pmboyd
$0

------
kentf
> $300

------
kentf
< $100

------
ariwilson
$0. I like the ads.

------
billsinc
Maybe $100/year.

------
zxypoo
$0

------
will_
$100 per year.

------
kentf
$201 - $300

------
kentf
$100 - $200

------
noahtkoch
~$300/year

------
obilgic
join.search.net

------
SoCool
$0/yr

------
kentf
$100

